# Alva Cape June 1966



## Rescuesearcher (Oct 29, 2008)

I am looking for crewmembers of the tanker Alva Cape. I was involved in the air rescue operations after the Alva Cape and Texaco Tanker Mass collision and fire in New York, June 16, 1966.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

RS, a warm welcome to you on your initial posting. and hopefully you will find some useful replies In the meantime, thank you for joining the community. Please enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings. (Thumb)


----------

